# Advice & Reassurance Please - Stomach Cramps



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am currently on day 14 of my 2ww ( i am on an 18 day wait ), my OTD is the 18th and so far i have managed to hold out and resisted the urge to by a HPT.

I haven't really had any many symptoms during my 2ww a bit tired and sore bobs at bedtime, but nothing else really to make me think that i have a BFP, but i am    that we have!

Last night not long after taking my vaginal pessary i starting with some pains in my tummy, and woke up at 5:30 this morning with bad pains in my tummy  , my dp was working a night shift so managed to breathe through it and actually got back to sleep again, and when i woke up at 7:30am my tummy was totally fine again, felt totally normal again. I have had quite bad wind with the pessaries ( really sorry tmi   ), and when i told dp about it this morning, he said he wondered if it had been really bad trapped wind, which i did wonder myself too. But I am also now worrying that it was something bad happening to my embies and that it might all be over for us this cycle   . So far we have had no spotting, and no sign of af yet, and there still seems to be no sign this morning    !!

Can anyone tell me if they've experienced anything similar on their 2WW?? I do think it might be something to do with the pessaries as i get a bit of a tender tummy and cramp after i insert them generally.

I'm just hoping and     that my tummy cramps doesn't mean it's all over for us   !!

Good Luck to all you ladies on your 2WW, and lets hope late 2008 and 2009 are great babymaking years for us all!!

Kim xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

I had no symptoms all way through 2ww but 1 night about 3am i got stomach cramps, i went on 2 find out i was pg with twins. Oh forgot to mention i did notice my boobs were a little tender and heavy every now and again. Good luck x


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Sunshine

Well thats spooky because I am on my 2WW and test also on the 18th and last night I went to bed with lower abdomen pains which made me panic AF was coming but after lying in bed snug and warm for a bit they went and I'm fine today (although knicker watching like a madwoman) .  I have no idea whats going because I didn't have any of this last time (which was a BFN).  i also experiencing really bad headaches.

Good luck and let me know how you go on - these last days are the worse

Love Ruth


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi ladies, been looking for post like this,im on day12pt test on tues,have had no spotting,got fuller boobs odd vein and nipples are ichy today ,and feeling v sick today also have dull af like pains, but mainly feels near my rigth hip! Dont really know how it has gone.  good luck.x


----------



## Kaur (Dec 14, 2007)

I am also 2ww - and have had really bad stomach cramps. The other day I sneezed and got really bad pain in my womb, it lasted about 5 seconds, its happened twice now!

Yesterday,I had severe cramping and could feel twinges in both ovaries and the womb area! I keep thinking AF is on her way - but still no sign. Its just a waiting game!

Good Luck all


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for your replies   !! This 2ww is really hard isn't it!! It is so nice being able to support each other through this time   !

Tracy - thanks so much for your story, it has made me feel more positive  , as it's my 1st 2ww i really have no idea what to expect so getting bad cramps i immediately panicked and thought the worst  , your message reassured me though thank you - and Congratulations on your BFP  !!

Ruth - stop that knickerwatching  , i am so doing the same thing  ! Hopefully our cramps are a good sign, they are a sign that somethings happening  , sending you tonnes of luck and    for the 18th - not long to go now honey and i hope you get a lovely BFP for Christmas!! That would be the best present ever  !!

Cokes - eeeek testing on Tuesday, not long to go now at all  !! All your symptoms sound very pregnancy like so here's hoping for a BFP for you on Tuesday    !!      

Kaur - Are you on pessaries too ?? I'm convinced my cramps are something to do with the pessaries, i also have had a sharp pain a couple of times in my womb too when coughing, and hiccuping   . I'm sure af isn't on her way for you  , it is probably the embies growing big and strong  ,and remember that even if you do get some spotting or af, that you can still get a BFP whilst bleeding. What date are you testing ?? Wishing you a lovely Christmas BFP too   !!

My pain has totally died off now, just been out for a family meal and was totally fine, very strange  !!

Sending you all tonnes of luck for your test days, and keep sane through the 2ww          !! 

Loads of Love Kim xxxx


----------



## Kaur (Dec 14, 2007)

I am not on pessaries. I am testing tomorrow  as it will be two weeks since my insemination 
Its not over until AF arrives!

Its good to hear the positive story.


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls can i join you   , i am testing on friday 19th , i have been naughty and done some test which were bfn    but i was told it was too early, i have really bad trapped wind   with the pesseries and it feels like af is coming i was ok yesterday and this morning but this afternoon i have been nicker watching too , i have to stay away from the hpt   in have sore (.y.) have been for a few days and been really hungry but probably the drugs also i have just started to get headaches, anyway stay     and good luck and keep in touch      we all get our BFP for christmas...


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Kaur - I hope today went perfectly, i was thinking of you and so hope you got the right result this morning. Sending you lots of hugs     xxxx

Hi Joscrivs - welcome to the going insane 2ww's   , i'm sure testing already was way way too early, hence you're BFN, but there's plenty of time by Friday for it to have turned into a BFP   !! I have also been on serious knicker watch today   , only 3 more get up's till i test - aaaargh !! I think i feel more nervous about testing than i did about my treatment   !! We've been ttc for 8 years and have never had a BFP yet, but i'm hoping that Thursday will give us one    !! Stay away from the HPT's till Friday Mrs  , and sending you tonnes of luck xx

Please let us all get our BFP's for Christmas     !!

Kim xxxx


----------



## Kaur (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi. I didnt test as I can feel AF coming, is she hasnt showed up tommorrow then I will test on Wednesday  

Sunshine - thank you for thinking of me


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Kaur,

Was talking to one of my friends at work today and she said before she got her BFP that she was convinced af was going to start so     that you get that BFP hon. Glad af hasn't showed up and even if she did you can still get that BFP    !!

Try and keep up the     and loads of luck and     for Weds !!

Love Kim xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

with both my BFP's I had tummy cramps.. don't take it as a bad sign!!!  best of luck xx


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance FluffyHelen ( fab name  !! ). As it's my first 2ww I was really worried about it  ! I so hope it is a good sign for us too    !!

Congratulations on your BFP's, your kids look real cuties   !! I love a good success story  !!

Love Kim xxxx


----------



## Pammy24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all 
a little reassurance - i'm currently 6wks 4 days got my first scan tmoz

On day 13 and 14 post EC i had the bad tummy cramps and even some brown spotting.. i spent the whole weekend laying on the sofa crying my DH didn't know what to do with me.  I would have bet my life AF was on its way so was completetly gobsmacked to get a BFP - still am to be honest.
good luck to u all
Pammy 
xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi babe omg i have had really bad af pains all night, very hot and feeling sick, (.y.) not as sore, we are so scared dh doesnt know what to say to me bless him, is this normal should i be feeling like af is coming it is getting so close to test day.x.x.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies...

Hope this helps you... You can read my journal on here i was a peer on a stick girl lol naughty i know!

Howevereveryday i felt like i was going to explode with cramps WORSE then AF... a lot of it is gas... and even the meds and sedation etc working its way out of your body....


Some days i would have NO symptoms at all!!! so it just depends dont worry cramping VERY normal


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody  ,

Pammy and Junnie - thanks for your message and for trying to reassure, It is so lovely how you ladies take the time to help us from going insane  . Thank you so much for the positive stories - and Congratulations to you both on your BFP's   !! Getting your BFP's must have been the most amazing feeling   - Congratulations!!! Junnie - I'm going to have a read of your journal - thanks for sending it through  !

joscrivs - You are as bad as me for agonising over every single twinge, i have felt like af is coming the last couple of days too, but so far she's not arrived, nipped out of a meeting at work today 4 times just to check, the guy i was with must have thought i was insane   !! Lots of ladies have said that pains are good and not necessarily a bad thing honey    !! Not long now till test day - eeek !!! Sending you tonnes of hugs    and    !! You're nearly there now hon!!!

Kaur - Hope you are doing okay     !!

I am trying to be calm and rationale, whilst emotionally eating like a mad woman at the moment    - i am going to have put on so much weight at the end of this cycle!!

Sending you all lots of love and hugs - not long to go now ladies   

Kim xxx


----------



## Kaur (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks all for your positive stories  Its great to hear them and thank you for sharing them.

I still am getting cramps - so will test tomorrow!


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I'm on day 5! I have had PMT symptoms since before ET. I even had leg cramp last night, plus aching shoulders and flu symptoms (which are all my odd PMT symptoms!) Plus the usual sore boobs and tummy pain. I'm convinced it hasn't worked for me, yet I'm still hoping. I don't do my blood test until the 27th, with result on the 29th. Although I can HPT on Christmas day!!  I'm not going to though, I'm not even going to buy a test, unless AF comes....

This is really hard isn't it. My work are letting me work from home which is really good of them, it's keeping my mind occupied to a certain degree. But I'm not properly functioning, how can I be!!

This is my first IVF, I was lucky enough to get 3 or 4 embies for the freezer (they haven't told me exactly how many yet) so will be going for ET as soon as possible if it isn't our turn this time.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Xmasluck ~ welcome to FF 

All your symptoms sound very normal hun so try not to worry too much......symptoms of AF and early pg are so similar 

We have a 2ww Testers thread and you are very welcome to come and join everyone chatting while they wait...

*DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168224.255

Lotf of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry to board crash BUT I just wanted to say I was exactly in the same boat not so long ago AND I was convinced it was over (take a look at my diary!). I had AF cramps towards the end part of my 2ww, spotting and then even brown/red bleeding and look at my ticker!  

The 2ww is a horrible time and enough to drive you   but hang in there ladies.....and try to keep the PMA up  

Good luck to you all  

Rach xxx


----------



## Xmasluck! (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy, I have just posted on the 2WW forum. Despite what I said yesterday I just did a HPT and got a BFN!!  I feel so daft, I know its far too early to test!!


----------



## kazzle (Nov 11, 2007)

sunshine - hi honey... chatted to you on the st marys thread, but just wondering if you have tested yet as i know today is your OTD!!??

i'll post on st marys thread too to check up up on ya!!!  

kazzle
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kaur (Dec 14, 2007)

Just to let you know AF arrived this morning! On to the next IUI.


----------

